# Sick from Sandy



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Be careful guys just heard a report that there is a sharp rise in many types of health issues do to Sandy. All the harmful things that were in the water and now in the air do to the cleanup are part of the issue. The mold is another big part of it. Put on a mask guys.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

jetty jumper said:


> Be careful guys just heard a report that there is a sharp rise in many types of health issues do to Sandy. All the harmful things that were in the water and now in the air do to the cleanup are part of the issue. The mold is another big part of it. Put on a mask guys.


How is the shore these days? Anyone have any current photos? 

Is the surf accessible?


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

BillHoo said:


> How is the shore these days? Anyone have any current photos?
> 
> Is the surf accessible?


Most places are accessible there are plenty of beaches to fish. But a few areas have yet to open. I drove through some areas today that had been closed until now. The devastation breaks your heart


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I drove through Point Pleasant and Brielle on Monday. 

It is truly saddening!

I hope the owners of those million dollar beachfront homes had good insurance.

Many parts were accessible, but some areas had police directing traffic away.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

I feel for the folks that had no insurance or have to fight with the insurance co. for fair payment. Its awful.


----------

